# Real Deal BBS RS Prima Donna's



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

So a buddy just picked up a set of BBS RS Prima Donna's, these wheels have always intrigued me. Mostly since I believe they are by far the most replicated finishing theme across the board, and I have never seen a real set myself. Maybe he will chime in with more, but I thought I would share.

They are 15x7 +41
5x114.3


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

#would :heart:


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

I cant tell on my crappy phone but is the centers white?


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

BT12 said:


> I cant tell on my crappy phone but is the centers white?



Yes a metallic white, iirc its a color that came on skylines and BBS basically color matched the centers.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:beer: Awesome. I hope he keeps them stock or just does a cleanup on them. OG Prima's are REALLY hard to come by.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

DUTCHswift said:


> :beer: Awesome. I hope he keeps them stock or just does a cleanup on them. OG Prima's are REALLY hard to come by.


They're actually for sale


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

03_uni-B said:


> They're actually for sale


I would love to keep them, but they're great wheels to put along side the business and get some love.  I doubt I'll ever find another set in 15's or this clean.

more picz of rimz


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Trying to think of other details I forgot, what size hex's do they come with?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

03_uni-B said:


> Trying to think of other details I forgot, what size hex's do they come with?


It's a different hex from any I've seen. It's taller than a half height but shorter than a full height. Like 2/3 or 3/4 height maybe?


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

upoo2 said:


> It's a different hex from any I've seen. It's taller than a half height but shorter than a full height. Like 2/3 or 3/4 height maybe?


Remember you mentioning that.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

So I guess this confirms that Primas have specific height hex caps! OE short one on the left and OE tall on the right. Prima in the middle. All small thread for 15's.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

I meant to ask you about these at WBTB... shouldn't the edge of the waffle have the gold striping as well?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

03_uni-B said:


> Yes a metallic white, iirc its a color that came on skylines and BBS basically color matched the centers.


Correct. I've seen a few sets for sale every now and then, ridiculous prices, of course.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> I meant to ask you about these at WBTB... shouldn't the edge of the waffle have the gold striping as well?


Common misconception that all Primas have that. Gold foil on the waffle was exclusive to the Super RS Prima Donnas.


----------



## Union Forge (Oct 10, 2014)

Man they even have little BBS valve stem caps, so much sex in one set of wheels. You mentioned they were for sale. How much are you asking for them out of curiosity. I know this is not a for sale thread in the classifieds, just curious as to about how much one would expect to have to pay for a set in this good of condition?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Union Forge said:


> Man they even have little BBS valve stem caps, so much sex in one set of wheels. You mentioned they were for sale. How much are you asking for them out of curiosity. I know this is not a for sale thread in the classifieds, just curious as to about how much one would expect to have to pay for a set in this good of condition?


I just sold them a couple of days ago for around $2k. Going on a t-red Mk2 GTi as they are. I'm glad they're not getting taken apart or anything.


----------

